# [ODMP] Swansea Police Department, Massachusetts ~ November 5, 2005



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Swansea Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 5, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17950*


----------

